# US Army General officer moves



## big bad john (26 Jul 2006)

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=0-ARMYPAPER-1952382.php

General officer moves



Twenty-eight senior officers of the active and Reserve components have been nominated for promotions or scheduled for reassignment by the Defense Department and Office of the Chief of Staff. 

Promotion nominations

To major general

• Army Reserve Brig. Gen. Steven R. Abt, deputy commander, Reserve Component (Individual Mobilization Augmentee), Army Corps of Engineers, Washington. 

• Army Reserve Brig. Gen. James A. Hasbargen, commander, 330th Medical Brigade, Fort Sheridan, Ill.

• Army Reserve Brig. Gen. James B. Mallory III, assistant division commander, 108th Division, Charlotte, N.C. 

  
• Army Reserve Brig. Gen. John P. McLaren Jr., assistant division commander, 80th Division, Richmond, Va.

• Army Reserve Brig. Gen. William Monk III, commander of the 1st Brigade and assistant division commander, 78th Division, Fort Dix, N.J.

• Army Reserve Brig. Gen. James W. Rafferty, deputy commander for mobilization and operations (Individual Mobilization Augmentee), Army Field Support Command, Rock Island, Ill.

To brigadier general

• Army Reserve Col. Craig A. Bugno, commander, 2nd Medical Command, San Pablo, Calif.

• Army Reserve Col. Harold G. Bunch, commander, Logistics Civilian Augmentation Program Support Unit, Fort Belvoir, Va. 

• Army Reserve Col. Walter B. Chahanovich, deputy commanding general for mobilization and training (Individual Mobilization Augmentee), Army Maneuver Support Center, Fort Leonard Wood, Mo.

• Army Reserve Col. Christopher T. Cline, staff judge advocate, U.S. Strategic Command, Offutt Air Force Base, Neb.

• Army Reserve Col. David S. Elmo, commander, 65th Regional Readiness Command, Fort Buchanan, Puerto Rico.

• Army Reserve Col. Robert Hipwell, commander, 300th Military Police Command, Inkster, Mich. 

• Army Reserve Col. Alexander I. Kozlov, commander, Army Facility Engineer Group, Darien, Ill.

• Army Reserve Col. Jon J. Miller, deputy commander for mobilization and training (Individual Mobilization Augmentee), Combined Arms Support Command, Fort Lee, Va. 

• Army Reserve Col. David L. Smalley, assistant division commander for operations, 80th Division, Richmond, Va. 

• Army Reserve Col. Robert P. Stall, commander, 358th Civil Affairs Brigade, Norristown, Pa.

• Army Reserve Col. Jonathan Woodson, commander, 399th Combat Support Hospital, Taunton, Mass.

Reassignments

• Maj. Gen. Charles W. Fletcher Jr., commanding general, Military Surface Deployment and Distribution Command, Alexandria, Va., to director of operations and plans, U.S. Transportation Command, Scott Air Force Base, Ill.

• Maj. Gen. Kathleen M. Gainey, deputy chief of staff, C-4, resources and sustainment, Multi-National Force-Iraq, to commanding general, Military Surface Deployment and Distribution Command, Alexandria, Va.

• Maj. Gen. Kenneth W. Hunzeker, commanding general of 1st Infantry Division, Germany, to commanding general of the Civilian Police Assistance Training Team, Multi-National Security Transition Command-Iraq.

• Brig. Gen. Steven M. Anderson, assistant chief of staff, C-4/J-4, U.N. Command and Joint Forces Korea, and deputy commanding general for support of 8th U.S. Army in South Korea, to the deputy chief of staff, C-4, resources and sustainment, Multi-National Force-Iraq. 

• Brig. Gen. David B. Lacquement, director of intelligence, J-2, U.S. Southern Command, Miami, to deputy chief of staff for intelligence, C-2, Multi-National Force-Iraq.

• Brig. Gen. Stanley H. Lillie, former commandant of the Army Chemical School, Fort Leonard Wood, Mo., to director of integration in the Office of the G-8.

• Army National Guard Col. (P) Randy E. Manner, deputy to the assistants to the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff for National Guard and Reserve Matters to deputy director of operations, readiness and mobilization in the Office of the Deputy Chief of Staff, G-3/5/7.

• Brig. Gen. John F. Mulholland Jr., commanding general of the Army Special Forces Command, Fort Bragg, N.C., to deputy commander of the Joint Special Operations Command, Fort Bragg.

• Army National Guard Brig. Gen. James W. Nuttall, deputy director of operations, readiness and mobilization, Office of the G-3/5/7, to deputy director of the Army National Guard.

• Brig. Gen. Mark V. Phelan, deputy commanding general, Army Special Operations Command, Fort Bragg, N.C., to become commanding general of the Iraq National Counter-Terror Force Transition Team, Multi-National Security Transition Command-Iraq.

• Brig. Gen. David A. Rubenstein, assistant surgeon general, Army Medical Command, Fort Sam Houston, Texas, to commanding general, European Regional Medical Command, U.S. Army Europe and 7th U.S. Army, Germany.

— Jim Tice


----------



## big bad john (16 Aug 2006)

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=0-ARMYPAPER-1999029.php

August 21, 2006

General officer moves



Before adjourning for its summer recess, the Senate confirmed several star-level promotion nominations for the Army, including six appointments to lieutenant general. Included in the late July and early August actions were:

Promotions

To lieutenant general

• Lt. Gen. Robert T. Dail, for reappointment and assignment as director, Defense Logistics Agency, Fort Belvoir, Va. He has been serving as deputy commander, U.S. Transportation Command, Scott Air Force Base, Ill.

• Maj. Gen. Lloyd J. Austin III, and assignment as commanding general, XVIII Airborne Corps and Fort Bragg, N.C. He has been serving as chief of staff, U.S. Central Command, MacDill Air Force Base, Fla.

• Maj. Gen. Kevin T. Campbell, and assignment as commanding general, Army Space and Missile Defense Command and Army Forces Strategic Command, Arlington, Va. He has been serving as chief of staff, U.S. Strategic Command, Offutt Air Force Base, Neb. 

  
• Maj. Gen. Douglas E. Lute, and assignment as director for operations, J-3, the Joint Staff, Washington. He has been serving as director of operations, J-3, U.S. Central Command, MacDill Air Force Base, Fla.

• Maj. Gen. N. Ross Thompson III, and assignment as military deputy and director of Army Acquisition Corps, office of the assistant secretary of the Army (acquisition, logistics and lechnology). He has been serving as director of program analysis and evaluation in the office of the G-8. 

• Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Turner II, and assignment as commanding general, Fifth Army, Fort Sam Houston, Texas. He has been serving as commanding general of the 101st Airborne Division and Fort Campbell, Ky. The division is deployed to Iraq.

To major general

• Army Reserve Brig. Gen. Charles H. Davidson IV, reserve-component adviser and exercise director for Central Command, MacDill Air Force Base, Fla.

• Brig. Gen. Robert P. Lennox, commanding general of the Army Air Defense Artillery Center and Fort Bliss, Texas.

• Brig. Gen. Carroll F. Pollett, commanding general of Army Network Enterprise Technology Command, Fort Huachuca, Ariz.

• Army National Guard Brig. Gen. Jimmy G. Welch, assistant adjutant general, Joint Force Headquarters, Tennessee National Guard, Nashville, Tenn. 

To brigadier general

• Col. James M. McDonald, effects coordinator, III Corps, Fort Hood, Texas.

Retirements

• Maj. Gen. Geoffrey D. Miller, assistant chief of staff for installation management, Washington.

• Maj. Gen. Donald J. Ryder, Army provost marshal and commanding general of Army Criminal Investigation Command, Washington. 

• Maj. Gen. John M. Urias, commander of the Joint Contracting Command-Iraq and Afghanistan and chief of Contracting Activity-Iraq.

• Brig. Gen. Leo A. Brooks Jr., vice director of the Army staff, Washington. 

• Brig. Gen. James R. Moran, program executive officer for Program Executive Officer Soldier and commanding general of Soldier Systems Center, Natick, Mass.

Nominations

In other officer news, Army Reserve Col. Gregory E. Couch was nominated for promotion to brigadier general. He is the deputy commander of 9th Theater Support Command, Fort Belvoir, Va.

— Jim Tice


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Aug 2006)

Miller and Brooks had some baggage that prevented further advancement. Miller was tarred with Gitmo and Abu Gharab. Brooks was Commandant of Cadets at West Point and WP had female cadet rape issues. His handling of it was deemed insensitive. Normally after tour as Commandant an officer gets a second star. Brooks had been an assistant division commander which is a usually a stepping stone to a second star.


----------

